# mk2 1.8t wiring harness



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

would the only harness i need for an AEB swap into a mk2 is the engine harness? i mean all i need to do is splice the engine harness into the mk2 fusebox right? i dont need a full harness do i?


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (jhax)*

You will need some of the body harness because it contains wiring for the ecu fuses and relays.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (theguy1084)*

would you know what specifically i would need from some of the body harness?


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (jhax)*

when I did mine I reduced it to the fuse box,relay panel,ignition wires, ecu connectors, DBW,DLC, and connectors to the engine harness(I think thats it). I have a picture somewhere of it. If I can dig it up I will post it.
I cant remember which harness the ecu connectors were on. I think the body harness. someone correct me if I am wrong











_Modified by theguy1084 at 3:18 AM 4-16-2009_


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (theguy1084)*

my god please do, that would be amazing


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (jhax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhax* »_my god please do, that would be amazing
 I will look tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (theguy1084)*

so did you use the mk4 fuse box and splice in the mk2 light harness or the mk2 fuse box and splice in the mk4 wires


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

and from what car did you use your stuff from? im going AEB...and what is DLC? you used drive by wire ok i will have the DBC so i dont think ill have to worry about that sensor


_Modified by jhax at 12:32 AM 4-16-2009_


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (jhax)*

Right off the top of my head I spliced the mk2 ign. wires in the the mk4 ign. I had to rewire the mk2 fuel pump relay because its wiring was in some of the wires that I took out. There are so many little things you just have to take one thing at a time. I sat down with an MK2 wiring diagram and a MK4 diagram for hours going cross eyed







. Its not hard just time consuming.
DLC data link connector.
It was an AWP from a 337


_Modified by theguy1084 at 3:34 AM 4-16-2009_


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (theguy1084)*

cool, and where did you get your diagrams?


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (jhax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhax* »_cool, and where did you get your diagrams?

I worked at a dealership at the time


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_when I did mine I reduced it to the fuse box,relay panel,ignition wires, ecu connectors, DBW,DLC, and connectors to the engine harness(I think thats it). I have a picture somewhere of it. If I can dig it up I will post it.
I cant remember which harness the ecu connectors were on. I think the body harness. someone correct me if I am wrong










Your AWP swap is more involved than his AEB swap.
There is wiring info in the FAQ, see link in sig.


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*

which link the mk2 1.8t swap or just the 1.8t, and ive looked in the 1.8t forum with little success


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boostin20v)*



Boostin20v said:


> Your AWP swap is more involved than his AEB swap.
> 
> 
> > He is right. If you want I can still post that picture. I dont know how much it will help.
> ...


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theguy1084)*

throw it up it will help other people too


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jhax)*

As you can see its not much 










_Modified by theguy1084 at 10:36 PM 4-16-2009_


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice, yeah it seems that with my swap i will only need to change 1 plug and thats the D plug, if thats all i need to change out i will be a happy camper


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

looks about what i have left too doin an awp swap in my corrado..........
hey on the orange plug pins 7 & 8 where does that go to a/c............. red/blue wire where does that go to the a/c switch???????
and the green wire goes where??????????


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (jhax)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhax* »_cool, and where did you get your diagrams?

One of my friend sell some full size wiring diagram if you are interested IM me 
BTW you need just the engine wiring and ECU plug the rest of the wiring in front of the car will stay Stock from MK2 ECU . 











_Modified by [email protected] at 12:18 PM 4-17-2009_


----------



## jhax (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness ([email protected])*

thats what i thought, if you look for it, i did a mk2 to AEB harness list, ill bring it up to the top but there are a couple of plugs that i wasnt sure about maybe you could help me


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (jhax)*

sure I'm me or e-mail your request


----------



## mattinbend (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness ([email protected])*

I got my AEB running with just the engine harness and all associated sensors from the AEB. I had to hook up five wires to drive it. If you have the red/black etc T10 plugs you have all you need. Offhand I remember the following wires:
-sensor 12V
-02 12V
-ecm 12V
-ecm ground
-one more I forget


----------



## theguy1084 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (mattinbend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattinbend* »_I got my AEB running with just the engine harness and all associated sensors from the AEB. I had to hook up five wires to drive it. If you have the red/black etc T10 plugs you have all you need. Offhand I remember the following wires:
-sensor 12V
-02 12V
-ecm 12V
-ecm ground
-one more I forget









Yeah on the AWP power for the injectors and some other things that I cant remember right now come from the fuse panel on the body harness.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (theguy1084)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theguy1084* »_
Yeah on the AWP power for the injectors and some other things that I cant remember right now come from the fuse panel on the body harness.

On AWP the power from injector come from the fuse 32 and it's they red and violet wire








The ECU is powered by :
Hot all time connector #62 RED-GRN
Hot run or start connector#3 BLK
and ground with connector # 1&2 BRN 
Spark plug from the relay beside the brake fluid BLK-VIO
Sensor from YEL-BLK fuse #34


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: mk2 1.8t wiring harness (mattinbend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattinbend* »_I got my AEB running with just the engine harness and all associated sensors from the AEB. I had to hook up five wires to drive it. If you have the red/black etc T10 plugs you have all you need. 

got any links or diagrams for this?


----------



## $800rado (Jun 1, 2007)

On AWP the power from injector come from the fuse 32 and it's they red and violet wire where do you splice this into in the fuse box on the mk2


----------

